# adios y cuídate



## Maria_del_Valle

Hola...en despedidas tales como "venga, adios y cuídate" el verbo cuidarse ¿cómo se utiliza aqui? yo usaba la expresión "abbi cura di te" y parecian que no me entendían.
Gracias.


----------



## Neuromante

No creo que se pueda trasladar. Al fin y al cabo es una expresión, como tú misma has puesto.


----------



## danalto

Maria_del_Valle said:


> Hola...en despedidas tales como "venga, adios y cuídate" el verbo cuidarse ¿cómo se utiliza aqui? yo usaba la expresión "abbi cura di te" y parecian que no me entendían.
> Gracias.


Porqué no? Es una frase simple, que se usa...


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

¿Pero puedo decir "ciao, abbi cura di te" sin que me miren raro? Tal vez sea una forma de decirlo demasiado elegante, pero no conozco otra.


----------



## fabiog_1981

Yo no te miraría raro, pero la verdad que “cuidate” en espanol se dice mucho mas que “abbi cura di te” en italiano.
He usado cuidate miles de veces como despedida pero creo que nunca en mi vida he dicho “abbi cura di te”.
Preferiria algo como: “stammi bene”
Ma questa è solo la mia opinione.


----------



## Larroja

fabiog_1981 said:


> Yo no te miraría raro, pero la verdad que “cuidate” en espanol se dice mucho mas que “abbi cura di te” en italiano.
> He usado cuidate miles de veces como despedida pero creo que nunca en mi vida he dicho “abbi cura di te”.
> Preferiria algo como: “stammi bene”
> Ma questa è solo la mia opinione.



D'accordissimo con Fabiog. "Abbi cura di te" (come anche "riguardati", con più o meno lo stesso significato) lo si sente al cinema, lo si legge sui libri, è decisamente corretto e comprensibile, ma nel parlato davvero raro. Ottima la proposta "stammi bene". E così sono due opinioni...


----------



## Spiritoso78

Mi raccomando!


----------



## gatogab

Yo uso mucho el 'abbi cura di te'. Esto porque se acerca mucho al 'cuídate'
Es cosa de gustos, creo.
Stammi bene, lo encuentro correcto.
A _'mi raccomando'_ es como si le faltara algo a lo cual recomendarse.
¿Y el '_in gamba'_?

gg


----------



## infinite sadness

Riguardati!


----------



## rachele

Concordo con "stammi bene" anche se ha un pò il sapore di altri tempi, "abbi cura di te" è delizioso per chi conosce lo spagnolo ma un poco straniante nella lingua di tutti i giorni.


----------



## Enloquecida

Si yo diciera "Abbi cura di te" a un amigo, él me miraría así:  
Los italianos no son tan dulces como se puede pensar, por esto es mejor que se diga: "Stammi bene", "Mi raccomando", "In gamba", "Fai il/la bravo/a"


----------



## gatogab

Enloquecida said:


> Si yo dijiera "Abbi cura di te" a un amigo, él me miraría así:
> Los italianos no son tan dulces como se puede pensar, por esto es mejor que se diga: "Stammi bene", "Mi raccomando", "In gamba", "Fai il/la bravo/a"


Gracias, Enloquecida.
¡Que mirada!
Estaré más atento a las que me darán apena escuchen mi "abbi cura di te" y las compararé con las miradas de rebote al decir "stammi bene". Esto, porque nunca lo he notado.
_"In gamba" _lo encuentro divertido, simpático.

Abbi cura di te e stammi bene. Mi raccomando, in gamba eh!.
gg


----------



## Enloquecida

Ah DIJERAAAA, DIJERAAAAAA. ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿Por qué me equivoco siempre???????????????? Gracias por la corrección, gatogab 

Mmm..te digo que si tu me dijeras: "Abbi cura di te" yo me emocionarìa (¿se puede decir "emocionaría?" ?). Entonces, si a ti te gusta una chica italiana, dile: "Abbi cura di te" y estoy segura del hecho que ella se *ponga* feliz (¿exacto?)..

Stammi bene anche tu


----------



## gatogab

Enloquecida said:


> Ah DIJERAAAA, DIJERAAAAAA. ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿Por qué me equivoco siempre???????????????? Gracias por la corrección, gatogab
> 
> Mmm..te digo que si tu me dijeras: "Abbi cura di te" yo me emocionarìa (¿se puede decir "emocionaría?" ?). Entonces, si a ti te gusta una chica italiana, dile: "Abbi cura di te" y estoy segura del hecho que ella se *ponga* feliz (¿exacto?)..
> 
> Stammi bene anche tu


 
Puedes decir que te emocionarías.

*Dijeras* = tercera persona del subjuntivo imperfecto de verbo *decir*.
Quindi, ho corretto male

gg


----------



## Enloquecida

No, no, Gatogab. Yo me he equivocado por que tenía que escribir: "Dijera" y no "Diciera"


----------



## gatogab

fabiog_1981 said:


> Yo no te miraría raro, pero la verdad que “cuídate” en español (Alt+164 = ñ/Alt+165 = Ñ) se dice mucho más que “abbi cura di te” en italiano.
> He usado cuídate miles de veces como despedida pero creo que nunca en mi vida he dicho “abbi cura di te”.
> Preferiria algo como: “stammi bene”
> Ma questa è solo la mia opinione.


 
Ojalá un día hagas lo mismo por mí.

gg


----------



## infinite sadness

"Mi raccomando" me parece una traducion adecuata, pero no es comprendida da todos los italianos. De echo a veces me siento responder "mi raccomando cosa?"

Ancor meno diffuso è "stai attento/a", usato con quel significato solo in certe aree della sicilia e spesso non capito neanche dai siciliani.


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

Ciertamente "mi raccomando" exige, creo, algo previo, una petición. "Stammi bene" me parece perfecto. ¿Y si va en plural sería "statemi bene"? Gracias


----------



## Larroja

Maria_del_Valle said:
			
		

> ¿Y si va en plural sería "statemi bene"?


----------



## orsopittore

Wow....en mi clase de español...los hispanoparlantes hicimos la misma pregunta a nuestro profesor, y el no pudo contestarla. *Y*a que no existe algo similar a cuídate, nosotros le preguntamos, come decir goodbye and take care, que es la forma inglesa de decir adiós y cuídate. *Y*o sólo tengo dos años de estudiar esta lengua, así que no puedo dar mi opinión propia. *S*ólo comparto lo que mi profesor nos dijó.


----------

